# Pressemeldung: Jahreshauptversammlung des Kreisangelfischerverband OH e.V



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2009)

Pressenmitteilung

*Jahreshauptversammlung des Kreisangelfischerverband OH e.V​*Am 28.3 fand im grünen Klassenzimmer des Schießsportzentrum Kassedorf  die Jahreshauptversammlung des KAFV-OH statt. Nach den Berichten der einzelnen Vorstandsmitglieder wurde der Vorstand einstimmig entlastet. Einstimmig wiedergewählt wurde der 1. Vorsitzender Jochen Detlefs,  sowie der Referent für Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen Bernd Cassel und der Referent für Natur und Umweltschutz Johannes Fischer . Die Jugendwartin Sabine Cassel wurde in ihrem Amt bestätigt . Für den aus privaten Gründen scheidenden Schatzmeister Hans Georg Klein wurde Jens Voss in dieses Amt gewählt. In dessen Amt als Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kam  Michael Woyda vom Eutiner AV neu in den Vorstand . Für 20 Jahre Vorstandsarbeit in AV Malente  wurde Johannes Fischer mit der Ehrennadel des KAFV in Gold verliehen . Außerdem wurde Peter Klüver  für die langjährliche Vorstandsarbeit im Neustädter AV
und  die gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Kreisverband geehrt .  



Von links nach rechts : Bernd Cassel, Sabine Cassel , Johannes Fischer , Holger Jeß , Jochen Detlefs , Norbert Riege , Jens Voß , Michael Woyda


----------

